# NI Massive X Update size : 819 MB !



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2021)

I was a bit surprised to see that NI's Massive X update (ver 1.3.2) is 819 MB, that's almost a 1 GB for a virtual instrument, I wonder why such a big file to update it ?

Plus, I rarely use it.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 9, 2021)

1 gig in size; 100 gig free-space needed for download


----------



## el-bo (Jul 9, 2021)

If they've finally sorted out the 'touchscreen'/Wacom mode, then I'll definitely start to use it.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jul 9, 2021)

My ancient CPU can't even install it 
Edit: Or rather, can't install it because my ancient CPU is not compatible


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2021)

And it has not been updated to a VST3 like some of the NI effects, and Kontakt 6.


----------



## ghobii (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's the chanelog:

_FIXED: Incorrect initialization of audio output channels._

and that's it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 10, 2021)

ghobii said:


> Here's the chanelog:
> 
> _FIXED: Incorrect initialization of audio output channels._
> 
> and that's it.


This is actually great because it means they've fixed the horrific noise-burst issue that was plaguing some users (including me).


----------



## ghobii (Jul 10, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> This is actually great because it means they've fixed the horrific noise-burst issue that was plaguing some users (including me).


I was getting that on my Mac. Made me not want to use it, but haven't had that issue since I switched back to windows.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jul 10, 2021)

It will be interesting to see how they update this in the future, as it is not compatible (even via Rosetta 2) with Apple Silicon Macs, because of the need for AVX support.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 11, 2021)

ghobii said:


> I was getting that on my Mac. Made me not want to use it, but haven't had that issue since I switched back to windows.


Yeah I had the impression it was some problem with the AudioUnit implementation specifically.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2021)

780 MB of that is the factory content (most of it the high-resolution wavetables). Similar case is with Absynth's update installer, which contains the whole factory sample set.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> 780 MB of that is the factory content (most of it the high-resolution wavetables). Similar case is with Absynth's update installer, which contains the whole factory sample set.


OK. Now that makes sense. 

Thanks.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 12, 2021)

Considering the danger of hurting your ears or your Hardware, this is actually a very important and welcome update that they must have worked very hard for to get published. I for one am really happy that it got sorted out


----------

